# Soundtraxx UP Veranda TSU 1000 Question



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I just picked up my Soundtraxx decoder (GE GTEL) Part number 827114 for my Athearn UP Veranda and Tender set, road number 65. This loco will hold two 1 in round speakers, so I got two of the Soundtraxx speakers (810054).

My question is...do I connect the speakers in series or parallel?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

In series.If you visit the Soundtraxx website and browse their "manuals" section,you'll find a few do's and don'ts for proper speaker installations.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brakeman Jake nailed it again!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Cool deal!! Thanks for the info!!!!


----------

